# easystreet auto pilot and accuair manifold?



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

is anyone running this combo? If so how do you have the grounds wired?
My easy street ecu burnt out and i cant seem to find out what the problem is. I'm thinking the problem has to do with the amount of grounds coming from the manifold isn't enough for the amount of grounds coming from the easystreet, but everything should be getting grounded to the chassis of the car so its ot making sense.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: easystreet auto pilot and accuair manifold? (upperlevel2120)*

So you have two grounds (one fill, one exhaust) form each of the two ECU harnesses. That makes four.
The Accuair VU4 Manifold consolidates down to two ground wires in its harness.
Did you connect all the grounds to the ECU?


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: easystreet auto pilot and accuair manifold? (fishmando)*

yeah i had 4 grounds form the harness and two from the manifold i also had one ground form the ecu so a total of 7 grounds without the compressors.
i think my problem was the grounds from easy street harness were causing a short cuz i also had the ground form the ecu hooked up to the chassis as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

There shouldn't be anything grounded to the chassis except for the white wire coming off of the ECU. If the vavles are grounded as well it will burn up the ECU


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


I have the 4 grounds from the easy street harnes going to the two from the accuair and the only thingthat was grounded to the chassis oaths white wire like you said from the ecu


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Im pretty sure the easystreet brain uses a negative trigger. Thats why it would be shorting.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes this is a positive ground system


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Is the way I had it wired up in that picture good?
I had a total of 4 grounds acctually going to the chassis I had 2 from then compressors (1 for each) 1 from the ecu and 1 from the relay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

You could run the ground wires from our system to the ground pin on the Accu Air manifold, that should work. Make sure nothing is ground to the chassis except the compressor and the white ECU wire


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what about the relay?


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

I believe the second compressor relay should be grounded to the chassis. The first relay that comes with the easystreet setup needs to come from the brain. Atleast, that's what it looks like in the setup diagram.


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dieselgti)*

ruh-roh
Both of my relays for my 2 compressors are ground to the chassis


----------

